# Kobe for T-Mac? Bill Simmons' proposal



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Good ol' Bill Simmons created some trade scenarios for Kobe following his outburst:

http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/page2/blog/index?name=simmons&entryDate=20070530



> Deal No. 7: Houston trades Tracy McGrady, Bobby Sura (expiring contract in 2008) and the No. 26 pick for Kobe and Vladimir Radmanovic.
> 
> 
> Comments: The Lakers aren't getting LeBron or Gilbert Arenas, and 'Melo isn't happening (see above). So that makes T-Mac the best under-30 scorer available. Where would he take the Lakers though? They were already a .500 team with Kobe, right? And wouldn't T-Mac inevitably be unhappy going to another rebuilding team? Too big of a risk for the Lakers -- the last thing they need is another unhappy superstar. They're already going to have 15,000 unhappy season-ticket holders as it is.


Will never happen, but some interesting food for thought nonetheless

without a doubt Kobe > T-Mac in terms of talent right now, but how can any of us want McGrady out of here after he poured his heart out this season?


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

It'll never happen and we'll never do it.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

```
without a doubt Kobe > T-Mac in terms of talent right now, but how can any of us want McGrady out of here after he poured his heart out this season?
```
The answer to Bill's question is easy, Kobe can and would do the things Tracy could not do to put this team over the top. To be honest, I would even throw in our first round pick for 2008 to get Kobe too.

Could you imagine if that trade were to occur? Bibby would probably sign for less and Bonzi might decide to stay with Adleman here and now Kobe.

Starting LineUp:
PG - Bibby/Rafer/VSpan
SG - Kobe/Luther/Bonzi
SF - Battier/Radmanovic/Bonzi/Novak
PF - Radmanovic/Chuck/JHo
C - Yao/Deke

Goodbye JLIII and Big Jake!

:yay: :clap2:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Yao Mania said:


> after he poured his heart out this season?


Didn't he play like he didn't give a **** in some stretches of the playoffs? 

Anything except Yao for Kobe, as much as I hate him.


----------



## houst-mac (Aug 7, 2004)

If we would be getting Kobe we might aswell trade Yao away cause Kobe ain't gonna accept the role that T-Mac has accepted.
Plus T-Mac has a lot of better playmaking skills and courtvision.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Houston trades Tracy McGrady, Bobby Sura (expiring contract in 2008) and the No. 26 pick

Tracy McGrady = Soft egg - (suger-free pudding? suger-free jam?)

Bobby Sura = Soft tissue - (Now it is available at Good Will)

No. 26 pick = soft egg shell - ?


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

When T-Mac falls down in the floor, it takes 15 minutes for him to stand up. He will win the best actor of Oscar prize in Hoolywood, California in 2008.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Again BS, the only way LA even considers this is if Houston sweetens the pot with a future first rounder too. 

I don't know about everyone else but, with Kobe on this team and keeping Yao and Battier, I just don't see us having a first round pick inside the top 20 anytime soon.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Wouldn't work well. Kobe as someone said would not accept a more playmaker role as T-Mac has.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

Kobe for T-Mac...that would be something. The way the team plays will completely change.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

This would never happen but Kobe in Houston would be scarily good. T-Mac would be absolutely pissed off if he were to end up in LA.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Brown
Bynum
Odom
McGrady
Walton

I think that would be a really good lineup for the Lakers
Though..........
Yao
Hayes
Battier
Bryant
Alston
Would be a touch better because of Yao & Kobe


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

hroz said:


> Brown
> Bynum
> Odom
> McGrady
> ...



McGrady is not the scorer he wants was and his game is similar to Odom.

All team players, not enough scorers


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

http://rockets.realgm.com/articles/...up_would_be_best_for_houston_and_los_angeles/

T-Mac Juwan and Sura

for 

Kobe and Radmanovic

No thanks.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

Take up Radmonovic's big contract? maybe not.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Cornholio said:


> :biggrin:


I'm sorry, that just does not work for me...


----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

Kobe for TMac would probably be as close to a lateral move as the Rockets could make. The extra points Kobe would score would probably be cancelled out by the points that TMac would have created for others. Defence is pretty much equal.

Neither team nor myself would ever do it, but a more interesting scenario is:

Kobe for Yao and the 2008 Rockets 1st round pick.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

WhoRocks said:


> Kobe for TMac would probably be as close to a lateral move as the Rockets could make. The extra points Kobe would score would probably be cancelled out by the points that TMac would have created for others. Defence is pretty much equal.
> 
> Neither team nor myself would ever do it


are you saying they are basically equal?


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

If Kobe straight for Yao was put on the table the Lakers would jump at it.

Kobe is a better player but he is older and Yao brings more $$$$ in advertising with him.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

hroz said:


> If Kobe straight for Yao was put on the table the Lakers would jump at it.
> 
> Kobe is a better player but he is older and Yao brings more $$$$ in advertising with him.


You dont trade big for small, especially if your big is younger than the incoming player. At any rate, Yao for Kobe is a loooooong shot.


I dont know about Yao bringing more $$$ for the team. For one, LA is the # 1 attraction in the road, and is also # 1 in sales for merchandise per NBA.com. LAL also has gets tons of coverage from ESPN and ABC, being a mediocre team as it is.


And its a good indication that basketball fans are not tuning or buying Laker merchandise because Kwame Brown or Lamar Odom wears purple and gold.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> are you saying they are basically equal?


I dont believe he's referring to them skill wise but rather each players impact on the team.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

WhoRocks said:


> Kobe for TMac would probably be as close to a lateral move as the Rockets could make. The extra points Kobe would score would probably be cancelled out by the points that TMac would have created for others. Defence is pretty much equal.
> 
> Neither team nor myself would ever do it, but a more interesting scenario is:
> 
> *Kobe for Yao and the 2008 Rockets 1st round pick*.


are you kidding me, we would have no chance for another 10years to find a decent centre, let alone giving up a 1st round pick for a guy who cant get our other guys involved. And have you though about what the paint would look like? Hayes & Howard, im sure the opposition middle men would be trembling in their boots


----------

